# Maya, 11 weeks old



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

She's so cute


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

SUPER cute!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is adorably precious!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww, makes you just want to kiss that sweet baby face! So fluffy, too.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww shes so adorable


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

What a beautiful baby. Congrats!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Molly is gorgeous,don't you just love when they are that age?She's adorable.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

She's a little darlin 




Hels


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

she is so pretty


----------



## NyckaTiel (Nov 23, 2012)

So cute....... love the whiteface mutation ....... will be next to add to my flock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

You're right, she is cute.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Aw thanks 
She's been adjusting pretty well, too. Only three weeks here and she already loves to cuddle!


----------

